# I didn’t realize even Dara says 10 to 15 years for SDCs!



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2018/01/22/uber-boss-says-driverless-cars-least-decade-away/

Uber's boss has predicted that driverless cars are at least a decade away, despite the ride-hailing app putting millions into developing the technology.

Speaking at a technology conference in Germany, Dara Khosrowshahi said it would take 10 to 15 years for "full autonomy" to happen.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2018/01/22/uber-boss-says-driverless-cars-least-decade-away/
> 
> Uber's boss has predicted that driverless cars are at least a decade away, despite the ride-hailing app putting millions into developing the technology.
> 
> Speaking at a technology conference in Germany, Dara Khosrowshahi said it would take 10 to 15 years for "full autonomy" to happen.


Please,,,,,, (eye roll). Self driving cars ARE HERE!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Sure but flying cars, a technology that does not even have a prototype to test will come in 4 years.

I'm very surprised by his honesty.

Blatant lying when getting ready for the IPO is illegal and will land him in jail that's why he came clean. 

But blatant stealing like taking 60% of a driver's fare and I don't mean on minimum rides is just business.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It’s becoming less and less worthwhile to drive for Uber regardless of SDC status.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

The technology and software is here in ideal controlled conditions, but fully autonomous roaming vehicles is a loooong way off.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

henrygates said:


> The technology and software is here in _ideal controlled conditions_,


Ideal controlled situations?

Is that anywhere the legendary land of Moderation (all the best bars) or the state of confusion?

I know that while those legendary places *much like Unicornicopia, my home land* are perfect, i spend too much time on earth


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Please,,,,,, (eye roll). Self driving cars ARE HERE!


They're ready now! Not next week, not next month, not next year, but NOW!

I miss RamzFanz et al.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/waymo-has-announced-they-are-ready-and-opening-in-az.216379/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/self...-nows-the-time-to-look-for-other-work.233814/


----------



## Aardvark (Sep 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> They're ready now! Not next week, not next month, not next year, but NOW!
> 
> I miss RamzFanz et al.
> 
> ...


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> They're ready now! Not next week, not next month, not next year, but NOW!
> 
> I miss RamzFanz et al.
> 
> ...


We need people with knowledge to discuss SDCs, not shills.

Lately, enthusiasts and developers are going undercover, in disguise. The more you call them up for the scam, the more ridiculous they look.

Implementation of SDCs, out if desperation, is a disaster. Nothing close to what those "big mouths" initially promised. It is worse than Segway, which was a legendary failure.

What you say, was too easy.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> We need people with knowledge to discuss SDCs, not shills.
> 
> Lately, enthusiasts and developers are going undercover, in disguise. The more you call them up for the scam, the more ridiculous they look.
> 
> ...


But segways work, they are just a bizarre novelty without the demand their creators thought there would be.

Self driving cars on the other hand are a pipe dream soaked in Bong water

One of the segways biggest issues was that its top speed is too slow for roadways and... too high for sidewalks. They engineered themselves into a non existant niche.

But as i said, the segway is a sound technology, SDVs are not.

And yes, this is a real sport, FYI


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> But segways work, they are just a bizarre novelty without the demand their creators thought there would be.
> 
> Self driving cars on the other hand are a pipe dream soaked in Bong water
> 
> ...


I agree we can discuss about Segway vs SDC pros and cons, but from business perspective, only one metric matters - the profit.

From the technology and engineering point of view, segways are brilliant. From the business point of view, they are a disaster.

SDCs are worse than that because they've burned a lot more resources and the engineering is pathetic at best.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Segways were an expensive toy, people are not going to pay $5k or more for a toy unless they have a lot of money to throw away.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Great! Johnny Cabs for everyone!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> They're ready now! Not next week, not next month, not next year, but NOW!
> 
> I miss RamzFanz et al.
> 
> ...


I've not changed any predictions.

Insiders, who have been accurate thus far, are all saying in OCT if not this week. Based on Waymo's past behavior before a launch, it is looking like it's here.

According to these same people and behaviors, San Fransico and Mountain View will open to the early rider program in the spring and open to the public soon after. Lobbying efforts indicate Orlando and Miami are next.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Self driving cars on the other hand are a pipe dream soaked in Bong water


Self Driving cars have been in use with excellent feedback since May of 2016.



goneubering said:


> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2018/01/22/uber-boss-says-driverless-cars-least-decade-away/
> 
> Uber's boss has predicted that driverless cars are at least a decade away, despite the ride-hailing app putting millions into developing the technology.
> 
> Speaking at a technology conference in Germany, Dara Khosrowshahi said it would take 10 to 15 years for "full autonomy" to happen.


Full autonomy is a false goal in regards to SDC impact on us, the drivers. The impact of losing most of the Urban rides alone, forcing even more drivers out to the suburbs, will impact us all greatly. This is years away, not a decade. Then they will come for the suburbs. Rural is all but meaningless to the market.


----------

